# Bad smell yesterday



## WasGeri (Sep 9, 2005)

Did anyone else notice this? I went out at lunchtime and it was ponging - like a cross between rotting rubbish and horrible cheesy feet!

When I left at 5 o'clock it was smelling more like horse manure.

Apparently there were complaints from all over Bristol but the city council and Wessex Water had no idea where it was coming from.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2005)

someone must of dropped a big-un.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 9, 2005)

Karma said:
			
		

> someone must of dropped a big-un.



It must have been a gurt big-un!


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It must have been a gurt big-un!




Lol.....maybe it was a collective big-un!


----------



## easy g (Sep 9, 2005)

I copped it!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 9, 2005)

I noticed that!  Just after midday. I was on the way over to Carolina Green to discuss where to put the stage for tomorrows street party.  Ended up checking my shoes to see if I'd stepped in something, because the smell followed me down the road...but the caretaker could smell it too.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 9, 2005)

Weird!  At some point, maybe this afternoon, I definitely overheard a couple of people remarking about the smell.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It must have been a gurt big-un!




It must have been, I was camped nea Weston-super-Mare, (Court Farm, Banwell) and it was a bit whiffy there.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't worry, Bristol's Evening Post is on the case of the mysterious pong...


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice this? I went out at lunchtime and it was ponging - like a cross between rotting rubbish and horrible cheesy feet!
> 
> When I left at 5 o'clock it was smelling more like horse manure.
> 
> Apparently there were complaints from all over Bristol but the city council and Wessex Water had no idea where it was coming from.



We get the same horse maunre smell in Milton Keynes, I was wondering what that was


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2005)

It was coming from Dundry slopes. The good old fashioned 'blood, bone and fish guts' muck spreading that goes on around this time every year.

This year it was particularly pungent and the wind was blowing it into town...so you guys got the pleasure as well as me.

More of the same stuff to come next week lol


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 11, 2005)

We did have cabbage on Saturday


----------



## astral (Sep 11, 2005)

The drains all flooded after that rain on Saturday, and that was when we noticed the smell.  Maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## J77 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, remeber that - It was smelling in Clifton all the way to Ashton when I walked home - I presumed the council got a truckload of manure on the cheap for their roses


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 14, 2005)

astral said:
			
		

> The drains all flooded after that rain on Saturday, and that was when we noticed the smell.  Maybe it has something to do with that?



No, the smell was *before* the rain.

As advised by fizzerbird, it seems it was due to muckspreading in Dundry.


----------

